# What should I do with this dog?



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Great, so 4 weeks before I get to bring home my new GSD puppy my parents bring one of their dogs (lab/pit mix) over to my house and ask me to take care of him while they are in the process of moving, sure ok, I could use some brushing up on my training technique anyway. (I know they don't train him, and I would be surprised they walked him everyday)

well now they are saying they wont be able to take him to their new place and that he should stay with me since I wanted a dog anyway.

are you kidding me? I am getting a puppy

well we will just let you handle the situation how you see fit. 

seriously... what do I do now? I asked everyone I know if they could take him, he has been making great progress on training, I am getting him nurtured on my own dime next week. 

One of my friends was considering taking him, but he had to see how well he would be with the kids. so we had a camp out in my yard and make hot dogs and smores and played with the dog, the second I walk away he starts growling at one of the kids, I turn around to see whats going on and I hear a scream! I run back to where they are and they tell me he nipped at one of the kids trying to get the hot dog, he didn't break any skin, but now I know that he cant go to a home with young children... and that he may have food aggression issues (though this is the only time I have seen it) 

no one can take him, and I don't know what to do, I have thought about keeping him, but I am really more of a one dog at a time person. 
what about putting him up on craigslist? 
the idea of taking him to a shelter sounds so bad, I can't imagine him in there looking so sad and abandoned. 

What do you think I should do?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bad and unfair parenting on your parents' part. They unloaded their problem to you. I would stick with my plan SD pup and tell them to solve their problem themselves and bring the dog back to them. You or actually your parents are in a tough place with a dog that growls at kids, especially the Pit in him. Shelters and even rescues probably wouldn't take him as a result of that behavior. Are you sure he has Lab in him? It often is a marketing tool to put mix and Lab into advertizing a Pit.
have you asked them what you should do with the dog if you don't want to keep him?
Or....you keep him, train him and get a female pup.
If you put him on CL he will have a good chance to end up dead, abused, being fought somewhere if he shows aggression to kids or people, or dogs, who knows.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Bad and unfair parenting on your parents' part. They unloaded their problem to you. I would stick with my plan SD pup and tell them to solve their problem themselves and bring the dog back to them. You or actually your parents are in a tough place with a dog that growls at kids, especially the Pit in him. Shelters and even rescues probably wouldn't take him as a result of that behavior. Are you sure he has Lab in him? It often is a marketing tool to put mix and Lab into advertizing a Pit.
> have you asked them what you should do with the dog if you don't want to keep him?
> Or....you keep him, train him and get a female pup.
> If you put him on CL he will have a good chance to end up dead, abused, being fought somewhere if he shows aggression to kids or people, or dogs, who knows.


I can't give him back to my parents, there solution would be do what ever requires the least amount of effort on their part, and that would not be good. 

the deposit I have down is on a male... 

I am not positive of his mix, it is possibly a bunch of different things, he didn't come from a breeder.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would call my parents and tell them that if they do not take their dog back, you are going to take it to the pound, or that you are going to take it to the vet and have it euthanized. Pick which ever one sounds like something you could do, and tell them point blank that this is what you are doing. 

Tell them that you have a puppy coming in a couple of weeks and one dog is all you want to manage. Tell them if they want the dog put down, then that is what is going to happen, and it will still be their fault.


----------



## Ross H (May 27, 2013)

Find a rescue group for him or put him down if you think he's to dangerous. Don't keep an unstable dog if you've got a pup coming unless you are an experienced reabilitater. JMO 
Good Luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that sucks

contact a rescue. Explain what is going on and volunteer to foster him if they will accept him into their organization.

You could advertise him on craigslist/newspaper/vet office and do extensive reference checks and a home visit such as a rescue would do. Just be prepared to get some crazies in the process.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

selzer said:


> I would call my parents and tell them that if they do not take their dog back, you are going to take it to the pound, or that you are going to take it to the vet and have it euthanized. Pick which ever one sounds like something you could do, and tell them point blank that this is what you are doing.
> 
> Tell them that you have a puppy coming in a couple of weeks and one dog is all you want to manage. Tell them if they want the dog put down, then that is what is going to happen, and it will still be their fault.


They don't care about the dog! they would be like, well if that is what you think is best. If I shot the dog in the face right in front of them, they wouldn't care. That is just how they are. 

If he got euthanized it would be on my conscience. I care about him, I understand that he is a living thing with feelings who trys his hardest to please me even though he has only been with me for 4 weeks. I am very torn up over this. 

I would keep him in a heart beat if I wasn't getting a male gsd puppy in 2 weeks. a puppy I have been planning for over a year. I wanted to dedicate all my time and resources to him, to give him the best start from the beginning, this will be the first time I am getting a dog at 8 weeks, a dog with a clean slate. 

I don't want his future to be compromised by this unstable dog either.

are 2 males with a female owner guaranteed to fight?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How exactly is this dog unstable? 

and why are people suggesting to euthanize this dog? isn't that a bit extreme?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sawwahbear said:


> are 2 males with a female owner guaranteed to fight?


It is almost guaranteed you will end up with trouble. Knowing that your parents won't take him back I agree with Selzer's advice. You are not responsible for this dog so don't feel guilty about giving him up. Look at him as a foster dog that is not adoptable and try to leave your heart out of it.
Personally I would take him to a pound where they will do temperament testing before adoption. I can't imagine a rescue that would take him. If they do, it wouldn't be a rescue I would trust if they take in child-aggressive dogs.
I would not foster him any longer to prevent stronger bonding. Focus on the pup from your heart, the one you have been waiting for.
You seem to be in Oregon. Here is a Pit rescue who may be able to advice you on the best plan of action: Loveabull


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Some people think of kids as some sort of a measure. Majority of dogs of different breeds don't like children, because kids are disrespectful to the dog. Dogs simply think of children as of something smaller and inferior to them.
If I were you - I would keep the Lab. It is you, who prefers to have just one dog, but your puppy, most likely, might think differently. Two males could be great companions if one of them is older, of course, there are some complications, but everything is possible to solve nicely, any threat of fights between them, etc. Your lab may play a very positive role in your life being a friend to your GSD puppy, occupying him while you are away.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Talk to your vet, they may know of someone who would take him or have a suggestions.

VERY UNFAIR of your parents, I would be livid, 

I guess it boils down to this

1. you can keep the dog and get your puppy (how is he with other dogs?)
2. You can look to place him ( a rescue may not touch him since he nipped a kid)
3. You can take him back to your parents and drop him off.

IF you advertise him on craigslist, I'd be real careful where he went, check references, do a home check..

I would have your parents pay for the neutering as well..


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

@ jax, he isn't extremely unstable, but I do believe he would need a strong personality to care for him, he acts perfectly well when I am around, but when I left, even though other competent adults were around he still went after a child. I also think he may have some fear issues.

I am not sure if he is so bad that the humane society would not take him.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless he's agressive towards the new pup. Why would you have to give him up or put him down. He's already been dumped once which is not your fault, but why not use the training that you're able to give him to train and foster him till he can find a new home.
Just because 1 home didn't work does't mean there isn't one out there for him or keep him. 
Like some one else said not all dogs are good with kids. 
I know you said you were more of a 1 dog person, but sometimes dogs do come into our lives that we dont' plan on. I have one that I call the dog I didn't want. He's turned out to be one of the best dogs we've ever had. 

Male dogs with a female owner or no more likely to fight then then the same dogs with a male owner. 
I'm female and have 3 male dogs right now. If I can talk my husband into it a 4th will maybe be added this summer. Yep another male.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If you weren't actually there, how can you be 100% positive he really did growl and nip. I can't believe he was perfectly fine and being until you left. That's suspicious to me. You would have seen the behavior before with you there. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> Unless he's agressive towards the new pup. Why would you have to give him up or put him down. He's already been dumped once which is not your fault, but why not use the training that you're able to give him to train and foster him till he can find a new home.
> Just because 1 home didn't work does't mean there isn't one out there for him or keep him.
> Like some one else said not all dogs are good with kids.
> I know you said you were more of a 1 dog person, but sometimes dogs do come into our lives that we dont' plan on. I have one that I call the dog I didn't want. He's turned out to be one of the best dogs we've ever had.
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Sawwahbear said:


> @ jax, he isn't extremely unstable, but I do believe he would need a strong personality to care for him, he acts perfectly well when I am around, but when I left, even though other competent adults were around he still went after a child. I also think he may have some fear issues.
> 
> I am not sure if he is so bad that the humane society would not take him.


Sawwahbear, I rescued a 6/7month Dobermann over two decades ago who had never encountered another dog since his dam, never been outside his postage stamp yard and had no idea what the word 'come' meant. He was so traumatised by his initial months that the poor thing would literally 'shut down' when anxious. 
It took almost 1 year- 18 months to bring this dog to where he could cope with all situations. He was never friendly, always aloof, but not dangerous to dogs or people, and I was so glad I kept him in the long run.
The reason I say this is that you are already ahead of the game with your parents' dog- while I absolutely am flabbergasted with how they have behaved. You could make this work, a mature dog can give a puppy a lot of licence, and it might be the making of both of them. You don't really need to be a 'strong' personality to lead a dog, but rather a consistent one. Patience, reward, calmness and plenty of exercise seem to have a huge effect on troubled dogs, and if you can do this, I urge you to try. If not, no judgement either way. Your folks are remiss here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> It is almost guaranteed you will end up with trouble. http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...record_type|status&Ntt=OR182|pet|A&distance=0


How can you say that without knowing the dog or even having a description of how the dog is with other dogs? many people have multiple dog homes. We currently have 4 females. It's personality, training, management. is it possible for things to go bad? Absolutely. But it's not "guaranteed"

And as far as a rescue not taking him? You don't know that either. There was not a bite. There was an incident where there was a growl and maybe a nip. There was not a bite. So why wouldn't a rescue take him? Train him? Socialize him? AND evaluate him in person...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> Unless he's agressive towards the new pup. Why would you have to give him up or put him down. He's already been dumped once which is not your fault, but why not use the training that you're able to give him to train and foster him till he can find a new home.
> Just because 1 home didn't work does't mean there isn't one out there for him or keep him.
> Like some one else said not all dogs are good with kids.
> I know you said you were more of a 1 dog person, but sometimes dogs do come into our lives that we dont' plan on. I have one that I call the dog I didn't want. He's turned out to be one of the best dogs we've ever had.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

If I do decide to foster him until a suitable home can be found, which honestly seems like the best option right now. What sort of organization could help me find him a home? 

@KZoppa: I don't think the 5 people who were watching the dog as he nipped the boy would all lie to me. 

and I have never once seen him do that, all the times that small children have been around him at my parents house, small dogs also. not once. 

my brother says that he has grabbed food out of people hands before and growled, my moms says he hasn't. its all very confusing. 

but when I accidentally drop a treat on the ground when training, if I say leave it and go to pick it up he will listen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look for an all breed rescue, a pit rescue and lab rescues. make sure they do home visits and check references. Ask to be involved in the adoption process as you know the dog best. 

You weren't there to say what happened. People have different perceptions of things that happen and it may not have been over the hot dog at all. Maybe he got stepped on and reacted. You dont' know and maybe they really don't either. The dog may have been giving off signals of discomfort long before the growl. The problem with things like this is it could be an indication of something bad or it could be nothing. And nobody here, that didn't see it, can tell anything.

So, in your experience, he's been around small children with no issue and small dogs with no issue. The grabbing food from people's hand is a training issue.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Look for an all breed rescue, a pit rescue and lab rescues. make sure they do home visits and check references. Ask to be involved in the adoption process as you know the dog best.
> 
> You weren't there to say what happened. People have different perceptions of things that happen and it may not have been over the hot dog at all. Maybe he got stepped on and reacted. You dont' know and maybe they really don't either. The dog may have been giving off signals of discomfort long before the growl. The problem with things like this is it could be an indication of something bad or it could be nothing. And nobody here, that didn't see it, can tell anything.
> 
> So, in your experience, he's been around small children with no issue and small dogs with no issue. The grabbing food from people's hand is a training issue.



you are right, It was dark outside, the trigger could have been something that was overlooked. 

Do you think I should ask my friend to give him another chance? maybe after he has had a few more weeks of training?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Look for an all breed rescue, a pit rescue and lab rescues. make sure they do home visits and check references. Ask to be involved in the adoption process as you know the dog best.
> 
> You weren't there to say what happened. People have different perceptions of things that happen and it may not have been over the hot dog at all. Maybe he got stepped on and reacted. You dont' know and maybe they really don't either. The dog may have been giving off signals of discomfort long before the growl. The problem with things like this is it could be an indication of something bad or it could be nothing. And nobody here, that didn't see it, can tell anything.
> 
> So, in your experience, he's been around small children with no issue and small dogs with no issue. The grabbing food from people's hand is a training issue.


Excellent post!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Sawwahbear- Because he belonged to your parents. If it was me I would take the dog in. If my parents (RIP) had ever owned a pet I couldn't let him go somewhere else. It is up to you though....

Off topic and I saw someone say check references of people that might want him. I also see this posted a lot of times. Would it not be better to check vet references (unless this is what's meant). Anyone can get a personal reference from someone. Doesn't mean it's worth anything. I am sure someone who would not treat a take in well. Or take it in to sell it could get a good reference from a friend. Michael Vick could get references but I would never give him another dog. At least with a vet you can see how often he was brought in. etc.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

As far as the nip at the child, it could be that the dog tried to grab the food out of the child's hand and the hand got on the way. Like when we reach for something and miscalculate and knock it over. People tend to interpret every contact with the dog's mouth/teeth as a bite. I had high drive dogs that nailed me accidentally a couple of times while I was picking up the ball from the ground. My hand got in the way between the ball and the mouth. They only have the mouth to grip with.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry you're going thru something like this. Ive had my sons Pitt a little over 2 years, he is a full blood. I wondered if the growl you heard was kinda like hooch does when he's excieted, wants to go outside, a grrr-fup thing he does. It is not a aggressive or warning growl. He does make different sounds than my shepherds! Or the spitz/mix we used to have! Is he agressive around other dogs? When we brought Cody home at 7 or 8 weeks old, our spitz/mix was 12 years old, he kinda kept the puppies in line, never agressive. Showed them the ropes! I had never been around a Pitt before hooch, and like a lot of people had a lot of the sterio typing ideas about him. He is a very sweet and gental dog, very lively, wiggles and waggles all over, loves to run loves to snuggle! He will push up against you with his head, and like I said, I had to get used to the sounds he makes as I learned who and how he is! Could work out, with Cody & clipper, neutered males, both gsds, and hooch wasnot neutered till recently, we had ease him into the family, but worked. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is this dog? I don't think a shelter or craigslist is a good idea. I also don't think 2 males should be a problem. Have you talked to the breeder? Do you know anyone with a stable dog that won't react if you lets say walk past it with this dog? Its not the dogs fault he had no training. Your parents are wrong, but in the end its going to be you that has to make a decision. Good Luck.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

First of all, I hope your parents don't get any more dogs. Have you bonded at all with this dog while training? I can't speak for you or anyone else, but I know it doesn't take much for ME to get attached to a dog...I wouldn't be able to stand the idea of him getting put down after spending an extended period of time with him/getting to know him. You might find some satisfaction (while putting in some extra work for the first 6 months-a year) in keeping both dogs and working them together. I have only one dog at the moment (and two cats) and I absolutely can't WAIT for the right time to bring in another one so they can be companions...just my two cents! Good luck making your decision.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you should feel guilted into keeping a dog you never intended to have, while you want a puppy. The older dog is new to you and seriously needs training/socializing if nothing else. 

Your puppy when he comes home in a couple of weeks will also need training and socializing. And this HAS to be apart from the other dog. And, then training and socializing WITH the other dog as well, if you intend to take them together places.

In the mean time the older dog has some issues with food/resources. There is no guaranty that the dog will be ok with the puppy that will be taking food and resources from the most important resource in the place. Sometimes bringing in a baby puppy with an existing dog is fine, most times even, but sometimes it is not fine. 

2 new dogs is more than double the work, double the vet bills, double the food and supplies, double the grooming/boarding/training money. If this is not something you are up to, then waiting longer and longer will only make it harder. 

I would have a real hard time dropping him off at a pound or euthanizing him if he is otherwise healthy. Checking with the vet is a good idea. Checking rescues. 

I am sorry you are in this mess. Your folks should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

well i have swollen knuckle and broken skin from where my jrt grabbed a piece of shrimp out of my hand. my fault, i was talking and laughing and did hold my hand down the way i would give a treat. to some it may seem like my jrt was being viscous, to my family and myself, it was funny and my fault. point is you didn't see what happened and your dog may not be aggressive at all. no one can tell you what to do, but if your parents can no longer deal with their dog, it may be up to rescue your new pal. life is not always fair, but they are your parents.


----------

